# نماذج عقود ومهام استشاري الاشراف على التنفيذ



## مهندسة 2008 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​ 
برجاء المساعدة بنماذج لعقود بين المالك والمكاتب الاستشارية ومهام المكتب الاستشاري بخصوص الاشراف الدائم على تنفيذ الأعمال بالموقع باللغة العربية والانجليزية

هااام وعاجل 

وشكراً​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 ديسمبر 2011)

أرفق ملف يحوي مجموعة من الملفات لمهام الإستشاري باللغة الإنكليزية ، أرجو أن يكون ذو فائدة لك.


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> أرفق ملف يحوي مجموعة من الملفات لمهام الإستشاري باللغة الإنكليزية ، أرجو أن يكون ذو فائدة لك.


 
السلام عليكم​ 
شكراً جزيلاً

وأتمنى أن تسمحي لي بالاستفسار عن أي غموض يواجهني بعد الاطلاع على الملفات

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صباح المشعل (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## ااالـبـيـسـج (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرآ جزيلآ


وفقك الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 ديسمبر 2011)

نموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية (تصميم)



مقدمة
صدر تعميم معالي وزير الشئون البلدية والقروية رقم 56617/4/وف في 3/12/1421هـ للأمانات ومصالح المياه والصرف الصحي ومديريات مناطق الرياض والقصيم وعسير وبلديات المناطق وبلديات محافظات الطائف والأحساء وحفر الباطن ، باعتماد العمل بنموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية "تصميم" ونموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية "اشراف" الصادرة بقرار مجلس الوزراء الموقر رقم (259) في 11/11/1421هـ الذي يقضي بما يلي : 
1 – الموافقة على نموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية "تصميم" وعلى نموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية "اشراف" بالصيغة المرفقة . 
2 – يجوز للجهة الحكومية عند الضرورة دمج عقدي التصميم والاشراف في عقد واحد يشمل – بالاضافة على الاحكام المشتركة في كلا العقدين – الاحكام الخاصة بكل منهما وفقاً للطبيعة الفنية . 
3 – تقوم وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني بالاشتراك مع مندوبين من وزارة الدفاع والطيران ، ووزارة الأشغال العامة والإسكان ، ووزراة الداخلية ، ووزارة المواصلات ، ووزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية ، ووزارة المعارف – بدراسة ما يتعلق بتأمين الاستشاري على مسؤولياته في نموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية "تصميم" ونموذج عقد الخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية "اشراف" ، وترفع ما يُتوصل اليه الى مجلس الوزراء . 
القسم الأول – وثيقة العقد الأساسية
بعون الله تعالى 
تم الاتفاق بمدينه ……………….. ……………….. في يوم ………………..… بتاريخ / / بين كل من : 
أولاً : (اسم الوزاره أو الجهة الإدارية) ، ويمثلها ……………….….. ……………….. والمشار إليها فيما بعد بـ "صاحب العمل" ……………….. طرفاً أول ، ويشمل هذا التعبير من يخلف صاحب العمل ومن يحيل إليهم العقد . 
ثانياً : يذكر هنا المعلومات الخاصة بالاستشاري) : 
- اسم الاستشاري . 
- الشكل القانوني (مءسسة فردية – شركة) ، وعنوانه الدائم في المملكة واسم الشخص المفوض بالتوقيع ورقم وتاريخ التفويض الرسمي الممنوح له بالتوقيع . 
- عنوانه في مقره الأصلي . 
- طرفاً ثانياً ، ويشمل هذا التعبير من يخلف الاستشاري ومن يصرح له بإحالة العقد إليه . 
لما كان صاحب العمل يرغب في (تصميم ……………….. ) . 
ولما كان الاستشاري قد تقدم بعرضه للقيام بتلك الخدمات وتنفيذها وإتمامها وذلك بعد إطلاعها على شروط العقد وجميع المستندات المرفقة به ، وعلى نظام تأمين مشتريات الحكومة وتنفيذ مشروعاتها وأعمالها . 
ولما كان العرض المقدم من الاستشاري قد اقترن بقبول صاحب العمل ، فقد اتفق الطرفان المشار إليهما أعلاه على ما يلي : 
المادة الأولى – الغرض من العقد :
إن الغرض من هذا العقد هو القيام بما يلي (وصف موجز لأعمال التصميم المراد التعاقد بشأنها) . 
ويشمل ذلك تقديم الخدمات والأفراد والموظفين والمواد وجميع الأشياء اللازمة ، لتنفيذ وإتمام الأعمال المبينة في وثائق العقد وكذلك الخدمات المؤقتة والإضافية والتكميلية والتعديلات التي يطلب صاحب العمل من الاستشاري القيام بها وفقاً لشروط العقد ووثائقه . 
المادة الثانية – وثائق العقد :
1 – يتألف هذا العقد من الوثائق التالية : 
أ - وثيقة العقد الأساسية . 
ب - الشروط الخاصة (إن وجدت) . 
ج - الشروط العامة . 
د - بيان بالخدمات الهندسية المطلوبة . 
هـ - جداول الأتعاب وفئات الأسعار . 
و - خطاب الترسية أو قبول العرض . 
2 - تشكل هذه الوثائق وحدة متكاملة وتعد كل وثيقة منها جزءاً من العقد ، بحيث تفسر وتتمم الوثائق المذكورة أعلاه بعضها بعضاً . 
3 – في حالة وجود تناقض بين أحكام وثائق العقد فإن الوثيقة المتقدمة تسود على الوثيقة التي تليها في الترتيب الوارد في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة . 
المادة الثالثة : مدة العقد :
1 – يلتزم الاستشاري بتنفيذ وإتمام الأعمال والخدمات المبينة في العقد وملاحقه ، وذلك خلال مدة (تكتب مدة العقد بالأيام رقماً وكتابةً) وتسـري هذه المدة ابتداءً من تاريخ الإشعار بالمباشرة . 
2 – إذا تأخر الاستشاري عن تنفيذ الأعمال والخدمات المتعاقد عليها خضع لغرامة التأخير المنصوص عليها في المادة الحادية عشرة (11) من الشروط العامة للعقد . 
المادة الرابعة : مسؤولية وضمان الأعمال :
يضمن الاستشاري الأعمال والخدمات محل العقد على الوجه الأكمل ويكون مسئولاً عن أي ضرر يحصل نتيجة أخطائه في التصميم وفقاً لما ورد في المادة التاسعة (9) والمادة العاشرة (10) من الشروط العامة للعقد . 
المادة الخامسة : قيمة العقد :
1 – إن القيمة الإجمالية للعقد هي (تذكر رقماً وكتابة) ريال سعودي مقابل تنفيذه وفقاً لوثائق هذا العقد . 
2 – مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة الثالثة عشرة (13) من الشروط العامة للعقد تخضع هذه القيمة الإجمالية للزيادة والنقص تبعاً لتغير الأعمال الفعلية التي يقوم الاستشاري بتنفيذها طبقاً للعقد ، وتبعاً للأعمال التي يقوم بإجرائها بناء على طلب صاحب العمل في نطاق الحدود المنصوص عليها في شروط العقد . 
المادة السادسة : طريقة الدفع :
يلتزم صاحب العمل بتسديد قيمة العقد بالطريقة وفي الأوقات المحددة في المادة الثانية عشرة (12) من الشروط العامة للعقد مقابل قيام الاستشاري بتنفيذ وإتمام الأعمال المتفق عليها . 
المادة السابعة : تعهدات الاستشاري :
1 - مع عدم الإخلال بما تقضي به الأنظمة يقر الاستشاري بما يلي : 
أ - عدم دفع أو منح أي مبلغ من المال أو أي منفعة أخرى ، أو وعد أحد بذلك ؛ من أجل ترسية المنافسة عليه والحصول على هذا العقد . 
ب - تجنب الإشارة إلى النوع أو الوصف أو الرقم الوارد في قوائم المنتجين . 
ج - عدم اشتراط أو اسـتخدام مواد ومعدات أو أجهزة ذات أسماء أو ماركات معينة بذاتها أو اسمها . 
2 – يتعهد الاستشاري بأن يوضح لصاحب العمل ويطلعه قبل توقيع هذا العقد على ما يقوم أو ينوي القيام به من أعمال أو خدمات تتعارض أو تؤثر سلباً على عقده . 
3 – يقر الاستشاري بعلمه أنه في حالة عدم صـحة أي من التعهدات السابقة ، أو عدم الالتزام بما تعهد به ، أو في حالة إخفائه لأي معلومات تعهد بالإفصاح عنها – فسيطبق بحقه ما تقضي به الأنظمة في المملكة كنظام مكافحة الرشوة ، ونظام مكافحة التزوير ، ونظام مكافحة الغش التجاري وغيرها من الأنظمة والتعليمات . 
المادة الثامنة : نظام العقد :
يخضع نظام هذا العقد للأنظمة النافذة في المملكة العربية السعودية ويجري تفسيره وتنفيذه والفصل فيما ينشا عنه من دعاوي بموجبها وتوثيقاً لما تقدم فقد قام الطرفان بالتوقيع على هذه الوثيقة .
والله الموفق .
الاستشاري
صاحب العمل
الاسم :
الاسم :
الصفة :
الصفة :
التوقيع :
التوقيع :
الختم :
الختم :

القسم الثاني ـ الشروط العامة
المادة الأولى : التعريفات :
1 - يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات الآتية المعاني المبينة إلى جانب كل منها ما لم يتضح من صراحة النص ويقتضي سياق الكلام غير ذلك : 
أ - صاحب العمل (الطرف الأول) : 
ويعنى الوزارة التي دعت إلى تقديم العطاءات لتنفيذ الأعمال أو الخدمات المحددة في وثائق المنافسة ،ويشمل هذا التعبير من يخلف صاحب العمل ومن يحيل إليهم العقد . 
ب - الاستشاري (الطرف الثاني) : 
ويعني الشخص أو الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو المعنويين الذين قبل صاحب العمل عطاءهم ويشمل ذلك ممثليهم وخلفهم ومن يحل محلهم بموافقة صاحب العمل . 
ج - الخدمات : 
تعني كافة الخدمات التي يجب أن يؤديها ويؤمنها الاستشاري بموجب هذا العقد . 
د - الأعمال : 
تعني كل الأعمال التي يجب القيام بها أو تنفيذها بموجب العقد . 
هـ - الموفقة : 
تعني الموافقة الخطية بما في ذلك التأكيدات الخطية اللاحقة لأي موافقات شفوية سابقة . 
2 - تدل الكلمات الواردة بصيغة المفرد على ذات المدلول بصيغة الجمع ، ويكون العكس صحيحاً أيضاً إذا تطلب النص ذلك . 
3 - إن العناوين والهوامش الواردة في العقد لا تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار عند تفسيره . 
المادة الثانية : مسؤولية الاستشاري عن المطالبات :
يعد هذا العقد من عقود الخدمات الاستشارية بحيث يكون أداء الاستشاري للخدمات تبعاً لذلك بصفته مقاولاً مستقلاً يعمل لحساب نفسه ، ولا يكون صاحب العمل في مركز المتبوع أو الموكل رغم ما له من أوجه الرقابة أو التوجيه ، وذلك سواء في العلاقة بين الطرفين أو بالنسبة لغيرهما ، ويكون الاستشاري من ثم مسئولاً بالكامل عن جميع الخدمات التي يؤديها ، وما يترتب عليها من آثار أو مطالبات . 
المادة الثالثة : تنفيذ الأعمال والخدمات :
يقوم الاستشاري بأداء الخدمات وفقاً لما يلي : 
أ – يلتزم الاستشاري بأداء جميع الأعمال المهنية اللازمة للمشروع وتنفيذها وفقاً لأعلى المستويات وبالكيفية والأسلوب المتعارف عليهما مهنياً . 
ب – دراسة المشروع وحجم عناصره المختلفة بما يتفق مع متطلبات صاحب العمل آخذاً في الاعتبار تحقيق هذه المتطلبات في حدود التكلفة الاقتصادية المناسبة لطبيعة المشروع ، وأن يضع تصوراً واضحاً حيال الطريقة المناسبة لأعمال التشغيل والصيانة ، ودراسة معدلات التكلفة المتوقعة لهذه الأعمال عند انتهاء المشروع على أن يقدم الاستشاري مرئياته حيال أنسب المواد والمعدات والأجهزة التي يرى إمكانية استخدامها في المشروع ؛ لتحقيق أقل التكاليف في أعمال التشغيل والصيانة . 
المادة الرابعة : التنازل للآخرين :
لا يحق للاستشاري أن يتنازل لغيره عن العقد أو عن جزء منه دون الحصول على موافقة خطية مسبقة من صاحب العمل ، ومع ذلك يبقى الاستشاري مسئولاً أمام صاحب العمل بطريق التضامن مع المتنازل إليه عند تنفيذ العقد ، أو جزء منه . 
المادة الخامسة : التعاقد من الباطن :
لا يحق للاستشاري أن يتعاقد من الباطن لتنفيذ جميع الأعمال والخدمات محل العقد ، كما لا يحق له - ما لم ينص العقد على خلاف ذلك - أن يتعاقد من الباطن ؛ لتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال والخدمات دون الحصول على موافقة خطية من صاحب العمل ، على أن هذه الموافقة لا تعفي الاستشاري من المسؤولية والالتزامات المترتبة عليه بموجب العقد ، بل يظل مسئولاً عن كل تصرف أو خطأ أو إهمال يصدر من أي استشاري من الباطن أو من وكلائه أو موظفيه أو عماله . 
المادة السادسة : التقيد بالأنظمة والقرارات :
1 – يلتزم الاستشاري بأحكام نظام تأمين مشتريات الحكومة وتنفيذ مشروعاتها وأعمالها ، وبكل الأنظمة والأوامر والقرارات والقواعد واللوائح النافذة وعليه أن ينص على ذلك في عقوده الموافق عليها من قبل صاحب العمل مع أي من الأطراف المتنازل إليها أو المتعاقد معها من الباطن والأفراد التابعين له ، وفي حالة مواجهة أي إشـكال بهذا الخصوص فعليه الرجوع إلى صاحب العمل قبل القيام بأي إجراء أو تصرف . 
2 – يلتزم الاستشاري الأجنبي بأن يعهد إلى استشاري سعودي بما لا يقل عن 30 % من الأعمال المتعاقد عليها ، ولصاحب العمل إعفاء الاستشاري الأجنبي من الالتزام كلياً أو جزئياً بهذه النسبة إذا ثبت عدم وجود أعمال يمكن تنفيذها وبساطة اسـتشاري سعودي أو إذا توافرت أعمال بنسبة أقل من 30 % . 
3 – يلتزم الاستشاري عند وضع المواصفات أن تكون المواد المستخدمة سواء المحلية أو المستوردة مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية السعودية الصادرة من الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس ، فإن لم توجد فتحدد مواصفات قياسية عالمية ، ويقدم الاستشاري المصمم ضمن المواصفات التي يعدها مذكرة تتضمن تعهده بأن المواصفات التي قام بوضعها أو المعدات والآلات المحددة ليست مقيدة بأسلوب معين تختص به شركة أو دولة أو مجموعة دول . 
4 – يلتزم الاستشاري بإعطاء الأولوية للسلع والمنتجات الوطنية ، كما يراعي الاستشاري هذه الأولوية ليس فقط فيما يتعلق بالسلع والمنتجات التي يقوم بشرائها بنفسه ولكن أيضاً عن طريق ذكر هذه السلع والمنتجات تحديداً في أي مواصفات يقوم بإعدادها عند تنفيذ الأعمال . 
5 – يلتزم الاستشاري باستخدام الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية أو بوساطتها في جميع تنقلات موظفيه وعماله وما يدخل في تنفيذ العقد مما ينقل جواً . 
6 – يلتزم الاستشاري باستخدام وسائط النقل البحرية السعودية في نقل المواد والمعدات اللازمة لتنفيذ العقد كلما كان ذلك ممكناً . 
المادة السابعة : أنظمة وأحكام الاستيراد :
يقر الطرف الثاني (الاستشاري) بعلمه بأن أنظمة وأحكام الاستيراد والجمارك في المملكة العربية السعودية هي التي يجري تطبيقها على توريد أي منتجات وشحنها أو أجزاء منها إلى المملكة أو منها إلى غيرها ، بما في ذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بحظر الاستيراد . 
المادة الثامنة : مستخدمو الاستشاري :
1 – يلتزم الاستشاري في أدائه لخدماته بالأخصائيين والفنيين وأن يوفر في مكاتبه ومواقع العمل العدد الكافي منهم ، كما يلتزم بإعطاء الأولوية للسعوديين المؤهلين . 
2 – يقوم الاستشاري بتعيين أحد أفراد الجهاز الفني التابع له مديراً للمشـروع على أن يحمل المؤهلات المناسبة ، ويكون موجوداً في مكتب الاستشاري طوال مدة العقد ، ويتم تعيينه بعد موافقة صاحب العمل الخطية مسبقاً ، وعلى الاستشاري بناء على توجيهات صاحب العمل استبدال مدير المشروع التابع له بعضو مؤهل بعد الموافقة عليه من قبل صاحب العمل . 
3 – يكون الاستشاري مسئولاً مسؤولية كاملة عند دفع جميع مستحقات العاملين لديه في تنفيذ الأعمال محل العقد وفي حالة عدم قيام الاستشاري بالدفع بعد مضي شهر على إخطاره خطياً بذلك ، يحق لصاحب العمل القيام بالدفع مباشرة ، وخصم ذلك من أي أموال مستحقة للاستشاري أو الخصم من أي مستحقات له لدى الجهات الحكومية الأخرى عن طريق الجهات المختصة . 
4 – يلتزم الاستشاري بأن يكون مستخدموه السعوديين يعملون لديه بصفة نظامية ، وعليه تقديم ما يثبت ذلك لصاحب العمل . 
المادة التاسعة : مسؤولية الاستشاري عن أعماله :
1 - يكون الاستشاري مسؤولاً عن الأضرار التي قد تترتب على وجود أي أخطاء في التصميمات أو المواصفات التي قام بها ولا تعفي موافقة صاحب العمل عليها الاستشاري من المسئولية . 
2 - يتحمل الاستشاري جميع الآثار المترتبة على الادعاءات الصادرة عن الآخرين بسبب تعديه على أي حق أو امتياز أو تصميم أو علامة تجارية . 
3 - يتحمل الاستشاري الآثار الناتجة عن الأضرار التي تصيب الآخرين من جراء تنفيذ الالتزامات محل العقد . 
المادة العاشرة : مدة ضمان الاستشاري لأعماله :
يتحمل الاستشاري مسؤولية ما يحدث من تهدم كلي أو جزئي في المنشآت الثابتة بسبب عيوب في الدراسات والتصاميم التي أعدها للمشروع أو اختبارات التربة التي قام بإجرائها للموقع ولو كان صاحب العمل قد أجاز إقامة المنشآت وذلك خلال خمس عشرة سنة من التسليم الابتدائي أو عشر سنوات من التسليم النهائي . 
المادة الحادية عشرة : الغرامات والحسميات :
إذا تأخر الاستشاري في تنفيذ التزاماته خضع لغرامة بواقع واحد في المائة (1 %) من قيمة ما تأخر فيه عن كل شهر بحيث لا تزيد الغرامة على عشرة في المائة (10 %) من قيمة العقد ما لم يكن التأخير ناتجاً عن قوة قاهرة أو حادث طارئ أو بسبب لا دخل لإرادة المتعاقد مع الحكومة فيه . 
المادة الثانية عشرة : طريقة الدفع :
1 - يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يصرف للاستشاري دفعة مقدمة على الحساب لا تتجاوز عشرة في المائة (10%) من قيمة العقد بعد توقيعه ، مقابل ضمان بنكي بنفس المبلغ وتستوفى بالخصم من مستحقات الاستشاري بنفس النسبة . 
2 - تصرف مستحقات الاستشاري وفق ما يتم إنجازه من أعمال أو خدمات ، وما يتناسب مع حجم العمل المنجز من عناصر المرحلة المحددة ، وطبقاً لجداول الأتعاب وفئات الأسعار وبرامج العمل المتفق عليها . 
3 – يصرف المستخلص الختامي الذي يجب ألا يقل عن خمسة في المائة (5 %) من قيمة العقد أو قيمة الخدمات المنجزة بعد أن يقوم الاستشاري بتنفيذ جميع التزاماته وتقديم شهادة من مصلحة الزكاة والدخل تفيد تسديد ما يستحق من زكاة أو ضريبة وشهادة من المؤسسة العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية تثبت قيامه بتسديد ما يجب عليه بموجب النظام . 
المادة الثالثة عشرة : زيادة التزامات الاستشاري أو تخفيضها :
يحق لصاحب العمل زيادة التزامات الاسـتشاري بنسبة لا تزيد على عشرة في المائة (10 %) من قيمة العقد كما يجوز له إنقاصها بنسبة لا تزيد على عشرين في المائة (20 %) من قيمة العقد بنفس الأسـعار المتعاقد عليها . 
المادة الرابعة عشرة : التزامات صاحب العمل ومسؤوليتة في معاونة الاستشاري :
1 – يلتزم صاحب العمل بأن يزود الاستشاري بالإضافة إلى بيان الاحتياجات المعتمدة بالمعلومات المتوافرة لديه اللازمة لإعداد التصميمات خلال ……………. يوم عمل من إبتداء العقد ، ويلتزم صاحب العمل بالبت خلال ………… يوم عمل فيما يقدمه إليه الاستشاري من خيارات في أسس التصميم والمراحل اللاحقة خلال …………… يوم عمل من اخطار صاحب العمل به كتابة ، فإذا تم تقديم التصميمات إلى صاحب العمل كان ملزماً بالبت فيها أو إبداء ما يرى إدخاله عليها من تعديلات خلال ………….. يوم عمل من تاريخ تقديمها . 
2 – يعاون صاحب العمل الاستشاري في حـدود الأنظمة والتعليمات والأوامر المرعية في الحصول على ما يلي : 
أ – التأشيرات وتراخيص العمل والإقامة لموظفي الاستشاري وعائلاتهم ما أمكن وفقاً لما تسمح به الأنظمة والأوامر والقواعد واللوائح المرعية في المملكة العربية السعودية . 
ب – الفسوحات الجمركية للمعدات والأدوات اللازمة لعمل الاستشاري أو استعمال موظفيه على أن يؤدي الاستشاري الرسوم المستحقة نظاماً ، على أن تعاد الرسوم عند إعادة تصدير المعدات والأدوات بعد الانتهاء من العمل . 
ج – الوصول إلى الأماكن والمواقع التي يتم فيها تنفيذ الخدمات مع مراعاة ما تقضي به التعليمات من عدم جواز دخول غير المسلمين مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة . وتقتصر مسئولية صاحب العمل بموجب هذه الفقرة على معاونة الاستشاري على النحو المبين أعلاه ويظل الاستشاري نفسه مسئولاً بالدرجة الأولى عن تدبير هذه الأمور . 
المادة الخامسة عشرة : مسؤولية الاستشاري عن توفير الخدمات المساندة :
على الاستشاري أن يؤمن لنفسه وموظفيه جميع المعدات ووسائل النقل وجميع الخدمات التي تمكنه من أداء التزاماته المنصوص عليها في العقد . 
المادة السادسة عشرة : إنهاء العقد من قبل صاحب العمل :
لصاحب العمل أن ينهي عقد الاستشاري في أي وقت قبل إتمام الخدمات بعد إشعاره بمدة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوماً وفقاً لما يلي : 
أ - يُدفع للاستشاري ما تبقى له من إجمالي الأتعاب المستحقة له بموجب العقد بما يساوي نسبة الخدمات التي نفذها قبل إنها خدماته . 
ب - يُعوض الاستشاري عن النفقات الفعلية التي تكبدها شريطة تقديم ما يثبت ذلك من مستندات رسمية . 
المادة السابعة عشرة : تصفية مستحقات الاستشاري في حالة انحلال عقده :
يترتب على زوال شخصية الاستشاري المعنوية ، أو عجزه لسبب لا يد له فيه عن تقديم خدماته ، أو إفلاسه ، أو تعيين حارس قضائي على موجوداته - انحلال هذا العقد وفي هذه الحالة يدفع صاحب العمل قيمة ما تم من الخدمات في حدود النفع الذي يعود عليه من هذه الخدمات مقابل تسليم ما يتوافر من رسومات أو مستندات لصاحب العمل . 
المادة الثامنة عشرة : فسخ العقد أو سحبه والآثار المترتبة على ذلك :
إذا توقف الاستشاري عن تقديم خدماته دون سبب مشروع ، أو إذا ثبت أثناء سير العمل أن الاستشاري يقوم به على وجه معيب أو مناف للعقد ، أو إذا أخفق الاستشاري في الالتزام بأي شرط ، أو حكم يجب عليه الالتزام بموجب العقد - جاز لصاحب العمل أن ينذره بأن يصحح هذا الوضع خلال خمسة عشر يوماً بوساطة إخطار مكتوب يرسل بالبريد المسجل ، فإذا انقضى الأجل دون أن يقوم الاستشاري بذلك جاز لصاحب العمل فسخ العقد أو تنفيذ الخدمات على نفقة الاستشاري مع الرجوع على الاستشاري بالتعويض في أي من الحالتين . 
المادة التاسعة عشرة : حقوق الاستشاري في حالة عدم وفاء صاحب العمل بالتزاماته :
إذا أخل صاحب العمل في الوفاء بأي التزام من الالتزامات الواردة في هذا العقد فلا يحق للاستشاري التوقف عن تنفيذ العقد أو إنهاؤه ، ولكن يحق للاستشاري المطالبة بالتعويض عن أي خسائر أو أضرار يكون قد تكبدها . 
المادة العشرون : ملكية المخططات والرسومات والوثائق الأخرى وسريتها :
1 - أن جميع المعلومات والبيانات والرسومات والوثائق التي قام الاستشاري بإعدادها لأجل تنفيذ الخدمات والأعمال محل العقد تعد ملكاً خالصاً لصاحب العمل بما في ذلك حقوق النشر ، ولا يحق للاستشاري استخدامها إلا فيما له علاقة بتنفيذ الخدمات ، كما أن جميع المعلومات والبيانات والرسومات والوثائق الخاصة بصاحب العمل والتي قد تكون بحوزة الاستشاري أو يكون مطلعاً عليها تظل ملكاً خالصاً لصاحب العمل ولا يحق للاستشاري استخدامها إلا فيما له علاقة بتنفيذ الخدمات محل العقد . 
2 - باستثناء موافقة صاحب العمل الخطية مسبقاً ، يلتزم الاستشاري بأن يضمن عقود العاملون معه من الباطن نصاً يقضي بأن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم بألا يقوموا هم وعمالهم ووكلاؤهم في أي وقت سواء كان ذلك قبل إنجاز الخدمات أو بعده ، أو بعد إنهاء العقد - باستغلال أو الإفصاح عن أي بيانات أو رسومات أو وثائق أو أي معلومات أخرى أي كانت وبأي كيفية كانت وسواء كانت تحريرية أم شفهية تكون بحوزتهم ، أو يكونوا قد اطلعوا عليها أو فيما له علاقة بالعقد أو الخدمات أو بعمل وأسرار وتعاملات وصفقات أو شئون صاحب العمل إلى أي شخص كان ، ولا يسري هذا الشرط إذا كان مثل هذا الاستغلال أو الإفصاح لازما لتنفيذ الاستشاري لالتزاماته بموجب هذا العقد أو لتنفيذ أي من الاستشاريين من الباطن أو أي من العاملين معه لالتزاماتهم بموجب العقود المبرمة مع كل منهم . 
3 - لا يجوز أن يأخذ الاستشاري أو يسمح للعاملين معه والمتعاقدين من الباطن بأخذ أي صور للمشروع أو أي جزء منه بغير موافقة صاحب العمل الخطية مسبقاً كما لا يجوز أن تستخدم أي صور للمشروع أو أي جزء منه لأغراض الدعاية بغير موافقة صاحب العمل الخطية المسبقة . 
المادة الحادية والعشرون : الأضرار التي تلحق بالأشخاص والممتلكات :
مع مراعاة المادة التاسعة يكون الاستشاري مسئولاً بالكامل ويدفع لصاحب العمل والعاملين له تعويضاً كاملاً عن أي خسائر أو أضرار أو إصابات تحدث بسببه (بما في ذلك الوفاة) وتلحق بالأشخاص (بما في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر العاملون التابعون لصاحب العمل) أو الممتلكات (بما في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ممتلكات صاحب العمل أو أي من العاملين التابعين له) والتي قد تنشا كلياً أو جزئياً أو تحدث بشكل مرتبط بتنفيذ الاستشاري للخدمات بموجب هذا العقد أو أدائه أو تنفيذه ، أو عدم أدائه وعدم تنفيذه لالتزاماته الأخرى بموجب هذا العقد أو التي تسبب فيها الاستشاري أو أي من العاملين التابعين له أو أسهم أو أسهموا في حدوثها ويدفع لصاحب العمل والعاملين له تعويضاً ، يشمل كافة الخسائر والالتزامات والتكاليف والادعاءات والتصرفات أو المطالبات التي قد تنشأ نتيجة للخسائر أو الأضرار أو الإصابات المنوه عنها أو ترتبط بها ، ولكن التعويض المذكور لا يسري على تلك الحالات التي تكون فيها الخسائر أو الأضرار أو الإصابات ناجمة عن أي تصرف أو إهمال من جانب صاحب العمل أو العاملين التابعين له أو وكلائه . 
المادة الثانية والعشرون : التراخيص ، ووثائق التسجيل والتصاريح :
يلتزم الاستشاري أثناء مدة العقد باستخراج كافة التراخيص ووثائق التسجيل اللازمة أداء عمله ولتنفيذ الخدمات ، وذلك على نفقته الخاصة ، والعمل على أن تظل سارية المفعول ويشمل ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر السجل التجاري ، والترخيص بممارسة المهنة والوثائق والتراخيص الأخرى اللازمة ويسلم الاستشاري إلى صاحب العمل صورة هذه التراخيص ووثائق التسجيل والتصاريح أو ما يدل على استخراجها وتجديدها أو استخراج بديل جديد لها . 
المادة الثالثة والعشرون : لغة العقد :
1 - اللغة العربية هي اللغة المعتمدة في تفسير العقد وتنفيذه ، ومع ذلك يجوز للطرفين استعمال إحدى اللغات الأجنبية في كتابة العقد أو جزء منه إلى جانب اللغة العربية وإذا وجد تعارض بين النص العربي والأجنبي يعمل بالنص العربي ، كما يكون الاعتماد فيما يتعلق بالمواصفات على اللغة العربية . 
2 - تكون المراسلات المتعلقة بهذا العقد باللغة العربية ، ومع ذلك يجوز للاستشاري استعمال إحدى اللغات الأجنبية مع ترجمتها إلى اللغة العربية على نفقته . على أن يكون النص العربي له الحجية عند الاختلاف . 
3 - على الاستشاري أن يمسك سجلاته وكافة حساباته ووثائقه المتعلقة بهذا العقد باللغة العربية وتحت مسئوليته معتمدة بشهادة محاسب قانوني مرخص له بالعمل في المملكة . 
المادة الرابعة والعشرون : تسوية الخلافات :
يختص ديوان المظالم في المملكة العربية السعودية بالفصل في جميع الخلافات والادعاءات الناشئة عن تنفيذ هذا العقد أو المتعلقة به أو المترتبة على انحلاله . 
المادة الخامسة والعشرون : إرسال الإشعارات :
تكون جميع الإخطارات والمطالبات والبيانات المتعلقة بهذا العقد كتابة باللغة العربية ، ويلزم تسليمها للطرف الآخر في مقره المحدد في هذا العقد مع الحصول على إيصال موقع بالتسليم أو إرسالها له على هذا المقر بالبريد المسجل أو بالفاكس أو برقياً أو بطريق التلكس حسب الأحوال وبشرط إثبات تسليمها ولا يعتد بتغيير الاستشاري لمقره المحلي المحدد في هذا العقد إلا إذا كان المقر الجديد داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وأخطر صاحب العمل به قبل التغيير بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل .

منقول.


----------



## pp9mamdouh (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*Great*

ممتااااااز


----------



## heb.ali (4 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

